Ask HN: Is deep learning really enough to get us to AGI? - amadk
======
FranciscusG
What is required for AGI:

1\. Natural Language Understanding

2\. Knowledge Representation (NOT in the form of a NN)

3\. Reasoning algorithm(s)

As to "Deep learning": The system should be able to learn unsupervised
(autonomously) and the more high-quality data it sees, the better.

